# Shipping electrical stuff



## johnsam (Sep 20, 2009)

We are moving out to Cyprus soon and would like to know the best/cheapest way to ship smallish crates/packages. We will be renting, not buying, so will not need a container as we're not bringing any furniture just electrical stuff.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

johnsam said:


> We are moving out to Cyprus soon and would like to know the best/cheapest way to ship smallish crates/packages. We will be renting, not buying, so will not need a container as we're not bringing any furniture just electrical stuff.


Ask at your PO first they can send it by ship, failing that ask a shipping company if they would let you rent a space in a container.


----------



## ericdemetriou (Jul 15, 2009)

johnsam said:


> We are moving out to Cyprus soon and would like to know the best/cheapest way to ship smallish crates/packages. We will be renting, not buying, so will not need a container as we're not bringing any furniture just electrical stuff.


Hi Johnsam,

If you are only talking about a few boxes I have heard that Andrews Shipping and Mondial will ship these over for you at a reasonable cost, they will also sort out all the paperwork i.e. Importation/Customs forms for you.

Eric


----------

